# Exotic pet story on 10 news



## bump73 (Feb 27, 2008)

Just thought i'd let all know theres a story on exotics coming up on ten news 

Ben


----------



## thesilverbeast (Feb 27, 2008)

cheers, ill put it on!


----------



## boxhead (Feb 27, 2008)

if u missed it try 10 HD


----------



## bump73 (Feb 27, 2008)

lol encouraging people to take there exotics to vet if sick...

Nice looking chameleon on it that was apparently dumped because it was egg bound


----------



## Tristis (Feb 27, 2008)

egg bound chameleon. didnt suprise me it was in melboune.


----------



## Tristis (Feb 27, 2008)

they didnt realy push the point that the chameleon is ileagle.
and why are they treating them?
they shouyld all be put down.


----------



## ally_pup (Feb 27, 2008)

Very confusing broadcast. Got the feeling that exotics were legal (as no mention on being illegal, nor any concern from these vets regarding exotics being in our country). If anyone didn't know better they'd think it was okay. 
How disapointing


----------



## mckellar007 (Feb 27, 2008)

that was my vet!! the reason they didnt put them down is because its not the animals fault its in australia.


----------



## cris (Feb 27, 2008)

I would like to be a vet, "sorry this one wont make it"(past the freezer). We are going to have a really big problem if keeping these illegal animals becomes more acceptable. Keepers of these animals need to be severely punished and/or they need to be allowed to be kept under very strict regulation.

The worst sort of criminals are idiots with potentially invasive species. Sure some ppl who keep them can look after them and stop them from escaping, the majority of ignorant criminal scum who keep them are a completely differant story. IMO they need to start shooting ppl who import them and have similar punishments for those illegally keeping, breeding and selling them. I cant see anything other than a massive increase of ppl keeping them and with that will come more species being established in the wild. Anyone keeping nasties like red eared sliders should be shot on sight(by the relevant authorities) IMO.


----------



## meshe1969 (Feb 27, 2008)

http://uninews.unimelb.edu.au/articleid_4984.html


----------



## bump73 (Feb 28, 2008)

meshe1969 said:


> http://uninews.unimelb.edu.au/articleid_4984.html


 

Unbelievable:shock:

Still no mention that they are illegal


----------



## Herc (Feb 28, 2008)

Not to go into an argument, but the main reason for the article is to make people aware that ALL animals are by law required appropriate vet/medical treatment if ill or injured no matter the origin of said animal. Under the Prevention of cruelity to animals act, it is an offence to with hold such treatment. There is alot more I would like to say about it being so called "illegal" to keep exotics, but doing so would cause to much grief. So bascially what the article wanted to point out was instead of just dumping the animals because they are "illegal" take them to a vet for treatment and leave them there.


----------



## natrix (Feb 28, 2008)

cris said:


> I would like to be a vet, "sorry this one wont make it"(past the freezer). We are going to have a really big problem if keeping these illegal animals becomes more acceptable. Keepers of these animals need to be severely punished and/or they need to be allowed to be kept under very strict regulation.
> 
> The worst sort of criminals are idiots with potentially invasive species. Sure some ppl who keep them can look after them and stop them from escaping, the majority of ignorant criminal scum who keep them are a completely differant story. IMO they need to start shooting ppl who import them and have similar punishments for those illegally keeping, breeding and selling them. I cant see anything other than a massive increase of ppl keeping them and with that will come more species being established in the wild. Anyone keeping nasties like red eared sliders should be shot on sight(by the relevant authorities) IMO.



I get you point cris , but all the gun talk lesson's the maturity in what you're saying imo .


----------



## cris (Feb 28, 2008)

natrix said:


> I get you point cris , but all the gun talk lesson's the maturity in what you're saying imo .



If you travel a few hundred k's out of Australia you will find that ppl are still being shot by firing squads, perhaps Indonesians are immature aswell :? I realise capital punsihment isnt coming back, its just the most effective way of upholding the law, 0% reoffenders and the probably the best deterant(the main role of punisment). It would only take one person to be executed (or other decent punishment) for the whole country to take notice and realise it is very serious. At the moment its more like "oh its illegal but it doesnt really matter aslong as you take them to the vet when they are sick", punishment is usually so trivial from what i have heard it might as well be legal. This is going to be a massive problem in the future if the current attitude/approach is kept.

Another scenario to consider, some inconsiderate criminal takes a recently imported animal to the vet because it is sick. The vet is foolish enough to get involved and ends up transfering the pathogen(virus, parasite etc.) on to the next persons animals. I personally think its completely irresponsible for vets to do what is shown in this story, they should really sit down and have a think about what they are doing, the lack of quarantine was absolutely shocking. From what i remember the reporter was even handling the animal. Sure it was probably multigenrational CB in Australia and probably had nothing of concern but how the hell would they know?


----------



## Shiv1 (Feb 28, 2008)

why would you dump a chameloeon you bothered importing illegaly from who knows where


----------



## herptrader (Feb 28, 2008)

bump73 said:


> Unbelievable:shock:
> 
> Still no mention that they are illegal




Maybe it is a ploy to catch people out.?


----------



## Veredus (Feb 28, 2008)

herptrader said:


> Maybe it is a ploy to catch people out.?


 
Like when the police send letters to wanted criminals stating that they have won something, the criminals then show up (obviously not considering that they have not entered any competition) and get arrested.


----------



## cris (Feb 28, 2008)

herptrader said:


> Maybe it is a ploy to catch people out.?



I believe that would be against the vets code of ethics, but i certainly hope this is the case.


----------



## JasonL (Feb 28, 2008)

Shiv1 said:


> why would you dump a chameloeon you bothered importing illegaly from who knows where



you don't have to import them nor are they hard to get, they and a heap of other exotic reptiles are being bred in good numbers over most of Australia.


----------



## herptrader (Feb 28, 2008)

Re reading the information in the link posted earlier I suspect it is the typical confusion introduced by the journalist or author of the article. Brendan is obviously mostly working with (legal) zoo animals.


----------



## Reptile Mad (Feb 28, 2008)

JasonL said:


> you don't have to import them nor are they hard to get, they and a heap of other exotic reptiles are being bred in good numbers over most of Australia.


i work in the aquarium trade and what i see at some of the houses that i go to is unbelivable u can get just about any type of reptile from any where in the world as there is that many different speices here and there are lots of people breeding them


----------



## m.punja (Feb 28, 2008)

eik. I read about this in todays herald sun. Only just realised it was someones pet and didn't belong to the zoo! There was nothing in the paper about it being and illegal exotic.


----------



## m.punja (Feb 28, 2008)

wonder if the owner will get the cham and the eggs back


----------



## Vixen (Feb 29, 2008)

mckellar007 said:


> that was my vet!! the reason they didnt put them down is because its not the animals fault its in australia.


 
Tell that to the cat haters, both would be a threat to the environment but it seems most people only target the cats


----------



## lector (Feb 29, 2008)

Umm i believe there are colonies of RES and Corn snakes that have aclimatised to the Australian environment and are now living quite happily within Australia. Adult Red Eared Sliders do kill turtles smaller than them


----------



## Southside Morelia (Feb 29, 2008)

lector said:


> Umm i believe there are colonies of RES and Corn snakes that have aclimatised to the Australian environment and are now living quite happily within Australia. Adult Red Eared Sliders do kill turtles smaller than them


Granted red ears are doing that..lol your correct!
But snakes and lizards like I said, corn snakes??? tell me how thay are devistating our native fauna?
Chameleons are the topic here anyway!


----------



## Southside Morelia (Feb 29, 2008)

Again, like I said, it's not the issue of exotics, more the uneducated view of certain people that gets my goat up!


----------



## lector (Feb 29, 2008)

Their are places now within australia where corn snakes have acclimatised and now breed. Im unsure of the impact this has on the environment but i assume there is some. It really should come as no surprise especially considering the ammount kept and readily available within Aus.


----------



## Southside Morelia (Feb 29, 2008)

lector said:


> Their are places now within australia where corn snakes have acclimatised and now breed. Im unsure of the impact this has on the environment but i assume there is some. It really should come as no surprise especially considering the ammount kept and readily available within Aus.


I have read of "A" place...singular(correct me if I am wrong), where someone allegedly has seen wild corn snakes,but how do you assume that they have had an impact?
Just a hunch, because they arent native to OZ, or you know of the predatory traits of the Corn Snake..lol
Mate, again I don't disagree, but don't try and cram that crap down our throats because it is politically correct. Factual evidence is what most people want to get before an educated opinion can be forthcoming!


----------



## lector (Feb 29, 2008)

Just by being part of our ecosystem they must in some way affect our native wildlife, even just in order to sustain themselves. The natural prey of the cornsnakes, amongst other things are lizards. I agree that without further study i cannot inconclusively say that they affect our ecosystem in a bad way, but surely you must agree that if a species is introduced into any foreign ecosystem it will affect the natural order in order to survive.


----------



## Southside Morelia (Feb 29, 2008)

lector said:


> Just by being part of our ecosystem they must in some way affect our native wildlife, even just in order to sustain themselves. The natural prey of the cornsnakes, amongst other things are lizards. I agree that without further study i cannot inconclusively say that they affect our ecosystem in a bad way, but surely you must agree that if a species is introduced into any foreign ecosystem it will affect the natural order in order to survive.


Sure, I agree, they have to eat, so they will "eat" a native specie of course they will, it's the only food that's available, but it does not mean that they have had a negative effect on our native specie, the food item that that prey on may not be endangered...
This is the argument, an exotic specie having a negative and detramental effect on our native specie.
Good points though lector, but I don't agree!.
Cheers...


----------

